

How LinkedIn Fundamentally Ruined Recruitment - showsover
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/242554

======
TickleSteve
Sorry, but I simply dont recognise the description of what it "used to be
like"...

Prior to LinkedIn, agents were just as bad, in fact I now consider LinkedIn to
be the source of high quality job leads.

For reference, I'm an contract embedded software engineer who uses and
regularly gets both LinkedIn and regular agent traffic. I've also got 20 years
experience of this job market.

This article is simply wrong.

------
galfarragem
X technology destroyed Y job. This is not new, impossible to stop and a waste
of time to whine about.

Instead our time is better used developing our skillset to be able to stay in
the market probably focusing on the Z job that was created with the same new
technology.

------
onion2k
_Whereas a headhunter would have known this and not approached a candidate
with the opportunity.._

In my experience that isn't true.

~~~
welshguy
You're right. I get 10+ javascript developer jobs in my inbox every week from
headhunters, yet my CV says I'm a tech writer who can merely _read_
javascript.

